# Dutch/German drone brood method



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

One beekeeper in Finland claims that he has no varroa control what so ever except massive drone brood removal. He has about 200 hives. He removes one whole size 232x448 Langstroth frame of drone brood from every hive each month if not twice a month, cannot remember. One interresting side plot is that he has small cells and claims the "drone removal" -method did not work well enough with normal cell size.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

That is interesting Juhani. His theory about mites being more strongly attracted to drones in a small cell hive is probably testable too.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Adrian, what method(s) of mite control do you currently use?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Brood breaks and drone removal.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Same here, but I only have a small number of hives at the moment. I am splitting constantly as I rebuild after a prolonged illness, so I naturally have a lot of brood breaks. Not difficult to stay ahead of them under these circumstances, but I am wondering if I can keep it up as I continue to increase my hive count. I get around pretty well, but I am slow. I am going to have to pick up the pace, a lot, lol, if I hope to keep up in the future. 

I am not far from you- about 3 hours NW of the Twin Cities- we're practically neighbors, lol.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Splitting is a good way to stay ahead. The benefit of our long cold winters is that we get an enforced brood break as a bonus.


----------

